# configuring bsnl broadband



## itzurabhi (Jul 31, 2008)

hi,

I hav applied to the dataone connection from bsnl. I have the Siemens gigaset se568 adsl modem from etisalat. Can anyone help me how to configure it for bsnl in Kerala with the modem  I described above?????

ABHISHEK.


----------



## pimpom (Jul 31, 2008)

I've looked at the simplified pdf manual and setup seems to be quite straightforward. Have you tried to set it up yourself by following the instructions in the manual?


----------



## itzurabhi (Aug 6, 2008)

Can U send me that pdf file to itzurabhi@hotmail.com ?????


----------



## acewin (Aug 6, 2008)

dude there is something called google.

And I have seen the same comprehensive setup discribed over net. SO I am giving it to you the link Configuring BSNL Broadband

If you still have any doubt, then let know.


----------



## itzurabhi (Aug 9, 2008)

thanx guys for the help


----------



## pimpom (Aug 9, 2008)

Have you succeeded in setting up your modem and bb connection? I missed seeing your second post.

At times, the BSNL bb service over here is quite good, fast with very little down time, but really sucks at other times. It died just before midnight on the 3rd of this month and went up again only on the evening of the 7th ! I used dial-up for essential things, but missed a lot of others including your second post. That's why I didn't reply. Sorry. It's down again since this afternoon. GRRRRRRR


----------

